# Revolution Country Explorer



## Headgardener (18 Jun 2009)

Does anybody have an opinion on the Revolution Country Explorer from EBC as a touring bike.


----------



## triptix (18 Jun 2009)

Do like the look of it - just for your info EBC are doing a 15% discount from Friday to Monday if that will help your decision.

I'm currently looking at a Claud Butler Black Diamond Touring bike but can't seem to find much about it.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (18 Jun 2009)

I thought you may have received more replies from first-hand owners. I have never owned one, but I have heard good reviews of them. Take one for a test ride.


----------



## Isla Valassi (19 Jun 2009)

I have the 2006 model. The 2009 model seems to be a better spec that the equipment on mine, although I did upgrade the disc brakes last year. It handles very well and is a very comfortable ride. EBC have come up with a winner here!

If you do go for one, treat it to a nice leathery covering of Brooks handlebar tape...........nice!


----------



## Isla Valassi (19 Jun 2009)

Oops!......."than the equipment on mine..."


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2009)

I know nothing about it ... but I've seen it before and thought it looked nice - if you get it I would be interested to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Comatosed (19 Jun 2009)

I've heard they're very good for the price.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jun 2009)

I've got one. I was a know nothing MTB'er who knows he loves disc brakes. I bought it sight unseen over t'web as our company's first bike2work user last July. First ever tourer, first road bike in 20+ years. I love her. Deeply. Longest ride I've done in one go is 220km, daily 3 season commute on her (I can't do winter she copes fine), MTB's have been gathering cobwebs since I bought her.

recent photo from a FNRttC here

my review is in another place here

I changed the pedals for SPD's, and the saddle and bar tape for a honey B17 and matching leather bar tape which phat bar gel under as money allowed. Lovely bike. nothing has broken or worn out and dead comfortable

I changed the disc brakes from Avid BB5 Road to Avid BB7 Road (with full metal jacket cables) because I found the BB5's too hard to set up and adjust and the pads a bit difficult to find locally.

Did I say I love her?

EBC are excellent to deal with over the interweb, have a sorted 'remote' warranty system and make me happy every time I buy something. If they sold Boardman's I'd be getting my next bike from them.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jun 2009)

Isla Valassi said:


> If you do go for one, treat it to a nice leathery covering of Brooks handlebar tape...........nice!



The honey colour goes so well with the green frame


----------



## Isla Valassi (19 Jun 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> The honey colour goes so well with the green frame



It sure does honey.....err I mean honey sure does go. I gots it too.


----------



## Headgardener (19 Jun 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> I thought you may have received more replies from first-hand owners. I have never owned one, but I have heard good reviews of them. *Take one for a test ride*.


Not easy GA they are up there and I am down here. Please note my location
<-----. So I would need to buy over ti'nternet.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (19 Jun 2009)

Headgardener said:


> Not easy GA they are up there and I am down here. Please note my location
> <-----. So I would need to buy over ti'nternet.


Ah......fair point


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jun 2009)

> The frame has the same profile as the standard Claud Butler frame. Triangular downtube at the top flowing into more of a rectangle at the bottom.
> 
> I'll bet you it's the same one.



apart from the disc mounts the frame looks identical to the old Ali Dawes Horizon frame. Great people the Taiwanese clever and industrious and very entrepreneurial


----------



## Headgardener (24 Jun 2009)

Thanks for your replies everybody, as a sub question what do you all think of cable operated disc brakes as I notice that they are included in the spec for this bike?


----------



## just jim (25 Jun 2009)

I gave one a test ride on a couple of occasions and liked it, though the Sora shifters put me off a bit, but I'm used to bar end shifters and have stuck with them. I was a bit wary of the braking system and GrumpyGreg's upgrade to BB7s sounds like a good move. Think they have BB7 on the Kona Sutra which is a similiar machine but with a steel frame.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2009)

Headgardener said:


> Thanks for your replies everybody, as a sub question what do you all think of cable operated disc brakes as I notice that they are included in the spec for this bike?



Avid BB5 & BB7 are the gold standard definitive cable operated brakes for MTB's. The Road versions are tweaked so they work with drop bar levers.

when set up properly the BB5 Road's as shipped worked great with the Sora levers, really powerful responsive brakes. But once the pads were a bit worn I found that with my "man hands" they were as fiddly as heck to adjust out on the road. maybe there is a knack to it but if so I found it impossible to 'get'.

BB7's (with in line cable adjusters - which aren't included on the bike even though Avid's literature say they must be on drop bar lever bikes as STI's don't have cable adjusters) are easier to maintain/adjust on the road. I heartily recommend fitting Avid Full Metal Jacket cabling system as these improve the feel no end.


----------



## Barbelier (2 Jan 2010)

*Just ordered mine!*

Just ordered a Country Explorer from EBC. Reduced from £650 to £500 in their sale so would have been rude not to.

Also ordered a Brooks B17 and will upgrade the brakes to BB7s as Greg has done.

My first tourer intended for a planned LEJOG next May. I have only ever ridden MTBs before and not very good ones at that, so hoping the Explorer will make a big difference. Mind you at 52, overweight and having been away from cycling for many years, I've a lot of training and miles ahead of me! 

Can't wait


----------



## bauldbairn (2 Jan 2010)

Looks like a good bike - I'd just recommended it to somebody on here looking for a tourer that he could take off road. Got a Revolution myself not a Country - good value for money bikes. I've done over 2000 miles no reliability probs.....! 

Good Luck with it.


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2010)

My wife had one and cycled to Italy happily on it.


----------



## bauldbairn (3 Jan 2010)

User76 said:


> Blimey thats good going. Did she write to you?



Good one!


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2010)

User76 said:


> Blimey thats good going. Did she write to you?



A postcard, 3 years ago. Sort of miss her every now and then. Washing up's piling up.


----------



## bauldbairn (3 Jan 2010)

rich p said:


> A postcard, 3 years ago. Sort of miss her every now and then. Washing up's piling up.



That's right - make us feel guilty for laughing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jan 2010)

Barbelier said:


> Also ordered a Brooks B17 and will upgrade the brakes to BB7s as Greg has done.



Don't forget the full metal jackets to go with the BB7's....


----------



## irc (11 Jan 2010)

The Dawes Vantage looks to be almost identical to the EBC tourer even the prices £370 for the Dawes V £399 for the EBC on sale are almost the same. The Dawes comes in a bigger range of sizes than the EBC including both a smaller (43cm) and larger (58cm) sizes than the EBC.

Just in case anyone thinking about the EBC is needing a big or small frame.

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s21p1776


----------



## bigjim (12 Jan 2010)

I'm sure EBC use the same frame for all their bikes. I've had no problems with my continental sport. had it for 4 years now.


----------



## dynamick (24 Jan 2010)

I've just seen this on ebay - I was considering buying one in their sale or waiting for the Sheffield shop to open....but this one looks pretty good for the money (ok second hand but the guy says although it's had a good bit of use when he first got it.....it's been sat doing nothing for ages!)

Any advice on it would be appreciated as I've no idea about these things....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2010)

Needs a new front mudguard. Sounds like a tidy bike. I've got one just like it ;-)


----------



## dynamick (24 Jan 2010)

I was thinking of getting a new one Greg....I don't know anything about bikes to be honest, just want a tourer and I've settled on one from the EBC - I either bid on that one...or wait for the shop to open in my town (Sheffield) and get the 2010 model.

My local cycle shop initially steered me away from a tourer....towards a Specialized Tricross....but I'm not the first person they've done that to......so I'm going for a tourer.

Might have a dabble at this one if the price stays low...otherwise I've got the budget for a new one....so might even just do that. Oh bugger...I can't make a decision to save my life...LOL


----------



## andyfromotley (24 Jan 2010)

i was in the leeds one today mick looking at that very bike Pretty nice. come on mate its not that far, you wont even have to leave yorkshire!


----------



## dynamick (24 Jan 2010)

I was going to nip up there Andy but I phoned the EBC last week and they said my frame size was out of stock....2010 model coming in stock March...which is when the Sheffield Store opens.....and there's a money off voucher for anyone who registers interest by email. The Leeds one is not central either....and I don't drive and I've not got the greatest sense of direction either! 

So it's either buy the second hand one.....or wait for the Sheffield one.

I'm quite chuffed though.....I've never held onto to "do as I want" money for this long before, normally i'd either be buying computer gear or running gear! LOL


----------



## bauldbairn (24 Jan 2010)

Don't think you'll go wrong with the EBC Revolution bike Dynamick - their always pretty durable and designed with value for money in mind. If you can get the one off ebay cheap, great.

For what it's worth there's a high end bike shop(that's the impression I got) in Bridge of Allan called Rock and Road - they stock £6500 Storck bikes(and Wilier). Someone who works there rides a Revolution Country Explorer and leaves it locked up outside the shop. It's a nice classy looking bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jan 2010)

Dynamick - Cross bikes are 'the next big thing' that the industry wants to sell, and are often pushed to MTB-ers or newbies wanting to buy a first road bike. The right cross bike is a highly versatile piece of kit esp. if 80% of your cycling will be on road but you want to keep the option to get your bike muddy from time to time.

As it happens my Explorer is, within the limitations of a rigid bike with drops, pretty competent off road (and excellent on it) and I'd bet the frame is near identical to that which EBC use on their cyclo-crosser and several other bikes. I have this bridleway fetish you see, I'll be pootling along the tarmac and see a waymark post and think "I wonder where that goes...." and before you know it, roughstuff.

I bought mine sight unseen via bike to work. It was the right price for the generous spec, had just got a +ve review in Cycling Plus and at 6' 2" I knew I needed the L size frame so very little risk imo. It is a great little do it all go most anywhere bike. I've done Audaxes, Sportives (my how they laughed at the rack and guards), FNRttC, commuting, shopping, trailer towing, most of the South Downs Way (slowly on the downhills), several day and weekend tours on it.


----------



## Andy in Sig (25 Jan 2010)

GregCollins said:


> *As it happens my Explorer is, within the limitations of a rigid bike with drops, pretty competent off road *(and excellent on it) and I'd bet the frame is near identical to that which EBC use on their cyclo-crosser and several other bikes. I have this bridleway fetish you see, I'll be pootling along the tarmac and see a waymark post and think "I wonder where that goes...." and before you know it, roughstuff.



That IMO is what is worth stressing again and again to beginners. Many people seem to think that to go one yard off tarmac, you need a mountain bike whereas in fact a tourer will tackle all but the most outrageous conditions as well as being excellent in urban areas and, obviously, for load carrying.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jan 2010)

but surely all road bikes, including tourers, are made of a secret combination of eggshells, glass, and unobtainium. 

we must stop this agreement stuff - it is very unsettling.


----------



## dynamick (25 Jan 2010)

Andy in Sig said:


> That IMO is what is worth stressing again and again to beginners. Many people seem to think that to go one yard off tarmac, you need a mountain bike whereas in fact a tourer will tackle all but the most outrageous conditions as well as being excellent in urban areas and, obviously, for load carrying.



Big thanks to all you guys for your advice and it's made my decision easier by seeing the ebay bike go above a reasonable second hand price.

I'm waiting for the Sheffield EBC shop to open and I'm gonna get me one of them there touring bikes!


----------



## bauldbairn (27 Jan 2010)

dynamick said:


> Big thanks to all you guys for your advice and it's made my decision easier by seeing the ebay bike go above a reasonable second hand price.
> 
> I'm waiting for the Sheffield EBC shop to open and I'm gonna get me one of them there touring bikes!



Not trying to worry you dynamick - do you know if there's going to be an EBC Revolution Explorer 2010?

I know they took £150 off the 2009 models and sold them for £500 but no sign as yet of 2010 models. 

There's a Revolution Cross in the sale(ends 31/1/2010) for £349(£100 off) that could be fitted with rear carrier / guards / Rev panniers(Vaude) - for the saved £100. No discs though.

Maybe that ebay Rev/Ex at £210 is not so bad after all. Wouldn't like you to miss out on your chosen bike. I was on the EBC website today - looking for last minute sale bargains as I'm in Edinburgh this weekend(hopefully) - and there's no sign of your Rev/Ex!!!


----------



## dynamick (28 Jan 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> Not trying to worry you dynamick - do you know if there's going to be an EBC Revolution Explorer 2010?
> 
> I know they took £150 off the 2009 models and sold them for £500 but no sign as yet of 2010 models.
> 
> ...



Hi Bauldbairn - sorry I only just read your post (had a hectic day or two....my grandma had carpal tunnel surgery and I've been zooming about all over the place for her!)

As for the 2010 bikes - I spoke to the EBC (at the head office) to ask about what sort of bikes they'd have in the Sheffield shop (as I've got a 15% discount for when it opens in March)....and he said the new 2010 models would be in the shop, touring bikes, mountain bikes, road bikes and cross. From what he said the prices would be the same (original RRP) as they were for the 2009 model....then 15% off and I'm sure a bit of negotiation with cash might get me a few bits thrown in! 

I can't believe the price that bike went for on Ebay - £410!!!! 
I would have stopped bidding before it got to that amount for sure.

Take Care

Mick


----------



## bauldbairn (29 Jan 2010)

Hope your grans recovering well. 

Can't believe that second hand Ex went for £410! 

Good news then! - That EBC have the new 2010 Explorer on the way. 

Remember to post pics and bump the thread when you get it? 

I quite like EBC as all the staff are enthusiastic cyclists and shareholders - so seem to be more attentive/knowledgeable than all but the best LBS's. 
Unfortunately they don't have a bike in the style I'd like my next one to be. So I may have to go elsewhere - but I'll have a look at their new stock first.

All the best,

Scott.


----------



## bauldbairn (19 Feb 2010)

Dynamick - Just got an e-mail from EBC, the 2010 Explorer is in stock. 

There are quite a few changes most notably the colour, it's now "Midnight Black" and has different cable operated brakes, now Tektra not Avid. Still a very nice looking bike though. 

see. http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebwPNLqrymode.a4p?f_ProductID=12437&f% 

hope this link works - not my strong point!


----------



## dynamick (7 Mar 2010)

Cheers Bauldbairn - I just PM'd you about the Explorer......Sheffield EBC opens tomorrow - woohoo!!


----------



## dynamick (9 Mar 2010)

Hi All! 

After many months of waiting and many indecisions on my part, after almost buying a bicycle (Specialised Tricross) that I didn't really want.......I held firm and took some good advice from some friendly CycleChat forum members and waited for the Edinburgh Bicycle Cooperative to open their shop in Sheffield....which they did yesterday and I was there with my 15% off!

Firstly.....the customer service was amazing, the manager was a top bloke - helping the new staff where he needed to and the guy who dealt with me (Dan) was an absolute star. After giving them some ID, I took two tourers out for a good old test ride round and about the shop (big industrial estate and not much traffic!)

The first bike (The Revolutionary Country Traveller '10) £499 was the first drop bar bike I've ever ridden (current bike a Giant Boulder). Quite scary at first getting used to the gear shift and brake position, let alone the ride position...almost fell off in the car park! LOL Well it was a cracking ride, lovely and smooth and nippy up the little hills I managed to find, good gear changing, breaks nice and responsive and just felt really well put together.

The second bike (The Revolutionary Country Explorer '10) £649 similar to the Traveller but steel frame, posher saddle, disc brakes and sora shifters and a different gear setup...was the bike I really wanted. I took that for a ride out, the disc brakes scared me to death, really didn't get on with them that well and made a bit of a whooshing sound (which apparently would wear off after a good ride) but it just didn't do it for me the same way as the Traveller. The gears felt a bit clunky and I didn't feel at home on it.

The lad in the shop knew exactly which one I was going to go for....he said the smile wasn't quite as wide on my return to the shop after the second test ride.

Anyway.....The Country Traveller, set of decent panniers, cycling shorts, underseat bag/tool box, water carrier, gloves, lights etc...all to be delivered this Friday direct from EBC in Edinburgh....all in £530 after my 15% discount....and I'm sure if I'd gone for a well known brand of tourer of similar build....I'd have paid £1k + more for the add-on stuff.

If anyone hasn't been to an EBC shop or seen their website, great quality stuff and great range....they stock "named" brands....but I tell you what....their own brand stuff is top notch and their customer service is excellent......might go back next week as they've got some tasty riding jerseys too (although I'm tempted with a Foska Marmite one! )

Sorry for the long winded post but can you tell I'm buzzing?? I can't wait to take it out for a little run in over the weekend, nothing too daft, just get used to the bike and point it up a couple of hills (surrounded by them here!!)

(also posted this in the tourer thread under the "Beginners & Riding" thread) 

Also I wanted to say a big thank you especially for those that gave me advice on what I should look for....Bauldbairn and Sheffield Tiger pointed me towards EBC and I thank them very much for it!

I'll post some piccies up real soon!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Mar 2010)

you've more or less said it yourself. Useless without pictures, and I wanna see the smile


----------



## HelenD123 (9 Mar 2010)

Great post dynamick. I can see your big grin from here! It just goes to show that the advice everyone gives newbies to use your LBS and try out the bikes is spot on. You never know which one you'll like until you get out there and ride them. Have fun!


----------



## dynamick (12 Mar 2010)

I've posted some photos in my albums after my bike arrived today. I've taken it out for 4 test runs (only a few miles in reality) but wow......what an absolutely wonderful feeling it was - I suppose it's like when someone gets a new car (which I won't as I don't drive).....you want to tell everyone, anyone and I HAVE!!! LOL

Seriously though, EBC have really done me proud both at the shop and in the construction of this bike.....first class all round (apart from me ordering the wrong rear light!!!)

I LOVE MY BIKE!!!!


----------



## bauldbairn (13 Mar 2010)

GregCollins said:


> you've more or less said it yourself. Useless without pictures, and I wanna see the smile



He's right you know! 

We don't want him to become GrumpyGreg again.  -


----------



## bauldbairn (13 Mar 2010)

dynamick said:


> I've posted some photos in my albums after my bike arrived today. I LOVE MY BIKE!!!!



Just had a look - very nice bike dynamick!


----------



## Domestique (13 Mar 2010)

Just had a look, very nice 
Here is to many happy miles 
Now can you put a Brooks on it


----------



## Muddyfox (13 Mar 2010)

Domestique said:


> Now can you put a Brooks on it



I looked at a Brooks for my Panorama and the Girl in the shop spun me round and said "you have'nt got a Brooks bum" stick to the original Ridgeback saddle ? ....... so i did 

Simon


----------



## dynamick (14 Mar 2010)

Oh a Brooks saddle! LOL....I wondered what you were talking about (sorry I'm not very bicycle terminology savvy)......the saddle that's on is ok to be honest, nice gel saddle.....and although I've lost a load of weight....I've got a saggy (well protected) bum!


----------



## dynamick (27 Mar 2010)

Hi again guys and girls - time for an update about the Revolution Country Traveller!

Firstly sorry I've not been on this thread but it's been a hectic few weeks for me.....but I thought I'd come back and give you an update on all things about my experience of my new bicycle.

I took it out for a good old test ride on the Sunday after I got it, maybe did 25-30 miles on it, plenty of big hills to have a nibble at, get my legs going and generally see what we could get up to. At first it was a git as the gears were slipping and grinding a bit but that all ironed itself out (perhaps it was me doing things wrong having never used STI shifters before).....anyway - all that ironed out nicely.

The brakes scared the life out of me (having always had a flat bar bike in the past) the drop handlebars and location of brakes really put the wind up me when I braked and it wasn't as "instant" as the old bike coming down a big hill. I've since found that I'm not applying enough pressure by riding mainly in a relaxed riding position with my hands on the tops of the bars rather than in the crouched drop position.

The brakes on the flat part of the bar are absolute godsends!!! As I'm getting used to riding the bike more and more, they give me the security of a quick hand position switch and I KNOW there will be plenty of brake there when I need it.....I'm sure as I ride more and more and further out, I'll get used to the drop handlebars and brake positions.

Now....unloaded the bicycle is pretty damn good, it's deceptively quick and very easy to handle.....but the fun really starts when you load it up. WOW - small word big meaning. I really do feel like I could just ride forever when I've got a good fully loaded bike, I've pootled off to the supermarket, loaded the panniers up and cycled back home and hardly felt like I'd done anything! LOL

I'd say the panniers are great....perhaps overkill for me as I just wanted one compartment to dump everything in....these babies have got more nooks and crannies than you could imagine. I should have bought the EBC bright orange ones when they were on sale back in Jan/Feb as they're waterproof and one compartment. These would suit someone needing to keep dry kit, maybe food, spare parts etc...they're designed really well, fit really well and are just a bit "overkill" for me.

I did buy a back light for the bike (one that you attach to the seatpost) but with the pannier rack having a reflector on the back it is a bit obscured under the seat. What I'm looking for now is a screw on light rather than one that goes on with a bracket - if anyone can help that'd be great - if you look at my pictures, the back of the pannier has a reflector on - I wanted to put the light there but it won't fit...and I've tried just about everything!!

So to summarise - it's a wonderful bike when you carry no load....it's nippy enough for someone like me who is a bit scared of these really fast skinny road bikes. But to truely appreciate and love what this bike is built for......get the panniers loaded up and feel just how wonderful the ride is.

AWESOME BICYCLE...and the customer service at EBC was everything and more that I'd hoped for.....and I've emailed them to tell 'em so!!! 

Pssst - also posted it on "beginners section" as I thought it best to keep them informed too!


----------



## bauldbairn (27 Mar 2010)

Welcome back! 

Glad your still enjoying your new bike.  

I was going to point out that your rear light looked a bit obscured - but I though you would notice it once all the exitement of getting a new bike calmed down a bit.  I don't know if you'd realised, but there's a loop on your EBC tool saddle bag to attach a light to. 
Failing that you can get a rear rack mount from Chain Reaction Cycles(couple of quid) it fits the Smart 0.5 Watt Rear light(bout a tenner). These lights are very good and very bright - I have two, one on the constant/steady mode and one on the pulse/flash mode(the batteries seem to last forever). 

Light; £10.99 - Smart Polaris 1/2W (Japanese LED)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Images/Models/Full/42479.jpg

Bracket; £1.49 - Rack fitting for Smart LED lights.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Images/Models/Full/29392.jpg


I posted someone on here last week, to look at your photo album. They were looking at the same bike as yours - hope you don't mind. 

All the best.


----------



## dynamick (27 Mar 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Glad your still enjoying your new bike.
> 
> ...




As ever - great advice my friend and thanks 

No worries about pointing my bike out to people.....I'm doing it on a daily basis...... LOL


----------



## Muddyfox (27 Mar 2010)

Glad your enjoying it Mick ....

I have recently bought aTouring bike with drops and it does take a bit of getting used to after years on flat bars does'nt it 

Simon


----------



## Wheezy Rider (27 Mar 2010)

It is without doubt the best bike I have ever owned. Have not done too much touring but it's a bike you could spend all day on.

Hope yours is as good as mine (now 3 years old!)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2010)

Lights, what has been said above or B&M do a lamp which is a straight swap with the rack mounted reflector called a 4D Toplight. not cheap but it does the job. (Though I find the mudguard sometimes turns the lamp on!)


----------



## kration (2 Jun 2010)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread as I've got the same dilemma as 'dynamick' had back in March.

The EB Revolution Explorer has disk brakes and a steel frame - both of which are supposed to be better. But it just didn't feel right for me.

The EB Revolution Traveller felt better (and it's cheaper).

I'm used to disk brakes on my mountain bike, but I'm happy with rim brakes as I've got those on my commuter. But am I missing out if I go with an aluminium frame (Traveller) as opposed to a 'butted steel frame' (Explorer)?

I know I've answered my own question (i.e. get the bike you're comfortable on). But am I missing out if I go for the aluminium Traveller?

btw, I'm 5 foot 10 inch tall, and the 52cm frame seemed to suit me best - does that sound right?


----------



## mcshroom (2 Jun 2010)

Steel is apparently a slightly smoother ride than aluminium, but I've just weighed up a steel and aluminium tourer (Dawes Horizon & Vantage) and decided the vantage felt better so went with that one.

Also I'm 5'10" and I've ordered a 53cm, so I'd thin it was ok, but trial it to make sure it's comfortable for you.


----------



## vernon (3 Jun 2010)

I don't think that you are missing out by buying an aluminium frame. It's telling that at least two of the recent world record holders for circumnavigating the planet used aluminium framed bikes.

I'll be using an aluminium framed bike for a 1000 mile tour this summer and have no reservations about it's comfort or ride quality.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jun 2010)

To quote my favourite web source of info on cycling

Did you know that:

Aluminum frames have a harsh ride?
 Titanium frames are soft and whippy?
 Steel frames go soft with age, but they have a nicer ride quality?
 England's Queen Elizabeth II is a kingpin of the international drug trade?
All the above statements are false.

For me comfort is about choices. What tyres, what saddle, how long are the seat/chain stays, what's the geometry like, how much seat post is out (lots please), where are the bars relative to saddle height, what are contact points like, what's my position on the bike?

Sort them and frame material is broadly irrelevant imo. Modern ali frames are a revelation compared with those of only 20+ years ago, when much of the 'only steel is real' folklore was established. It comes down to what you can afford in the end.

Yes steel is probably preferable from a repair point of view especially when you are on the Ulan Bator Ring Road but how many of us do that really?


----------



## onlineamiga (4 Jun 2010)

Hi, Im looking at buying this bike, and its encouraging to read good vibes about it. Sadly im not going to really get a chance to test it before buying it as I live in Spain. So its going to be a case of taking the plunge. But it looks great and yeah so going for it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2010)

onlineamiga said:


> Hi, Im looking at buying this bike, and its encouraging to read good vibes about it. Sadly im not going to really get a chance to test it before buying it as I live in Spain. So its going to be a case of taking the plunge. But it looks great and yeah so going for it.



I've bought two bikes from EBC straight of the web, sight unseen, including an '08 Revolution Country Explorer, I've no regrets. Their warranty service for mail order bikes for people remote from their shops is sharp too.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 Jun 2010)

I love the Country Explorer ('09 Aluminium) too. No comfort issues (I am going to lok at upgrading the saddle but that doesn't count since saddles are very personal - my own feeling is that, even as someone with a wide arse, they went for a wide saddle to give the impression of confort).

I did test ride it, but since the Sheffield branch was some time off opening, had to book a test ride in Leeds and that just confirmed that I wanted it.

Using it mainly for commuting and day-rides - Not had chance to try it out fully-loaded yet, but thinking in the next couple of weeks, as I am too busy at the moment to take a proper holiday, of loading up one evening after work, heading out to Edale, camping there, riding back into Sheffield in the morning to work, nipping home to feed the cats and heading straight back out to camp again after work. Thinking of maybe doing it a couple of days at the end of a week, so I can take my walking boots out with me Friday night to go for a long walk over Kinder Saturday morning before striking camp and coming home that day.


----------



## JuanLobbe (6 Jun 2010)

Saw an Indian guy buying one of these in the Manchester EBS together with every possible extra you could think of. Must admit, it looks a great bike! Not sure the staff were too thrilled though as apparently he'd been there for two hours!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jun 2010)

review of the current 2010 model with steel frame here referenced for the benefit of anyone who stumbles across this thread


----------



## onlineamiga (30 Jun 2010)

Just received one of these bikes. As I live in Spain it was a bit of a blind purchase. I've only been able to take it out once so far due to time, and now im bloody ill and cant ride. However im really liking it. First thing I did after receiving it was order some new pedals as it only coms with standard things, and i've been recommended SPDs for long trips. So they'll be on their way. But ive loaded the bike up with panniers, front bag, cycle computer. bottle racks and im thinking. yup this will do the job just nicely. I've had some good speed on it on the flats and down. The drop bars means i can change my riding position all the time and thres always a break lever in reach.

My friend who knows a lot more about bikes than me seems pretty impressed with it also.  So all good there!


----------



## Barbelier (1 Jul 2010)

I bought a 2009 Explorer January this year, have done over 1,000 miles on it so far and love it!

I upgraded the disc brakes to Avid BB7s, which I really like. Added a Brooks saddle, SPD pedals, black mudguards and gel handlebar tape. I haven't had single problem with it so far (apart from 1 puncture that had nothing to do with the bike). LEJOG in September so I can really put it to the test!

Mind you, I do like the colour of the 2010 model!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2010)

mines getting black guards in the Autumn as too many trips along the South Downs Way have finally destroyed the originals and the zips ties now holding them on look naff and are an accident waiting to happen. Tortec Reflectors will be the way I'm going.


----------



## fierce (2 Jul 2010)

GregCollins said:


> To quote my favourite web source of info on cycling
> 
> 
> Did you know that:England's Queen Elizabeth II is a kingpin of the international drug trade?
> ...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jul 2010)

No. I think you'll find technically she's only Queen Elizabeth the First in Scotland even though she is styled plain Queen Elizabeth when up there. Jimmy the 1st & 6th came after England's 1st Elizabeth.

Anyway, I was quoting an American citizen!


----------



## fierce (3 Jul 2010)

GregCollins said:


> No. I think you'll find technically she's only Queen Elizabeth the First in Scotland even though she is styled plain Queen Elizabeth when up there. Jimmy the 1st & 6th came after England's 1st Elizabeth.
> 
> Anyway, I was quoting an American citizen!



I know - I just couldn't resist the the thought that we had become a republic. Shouldn't it be Jimmy the 6th and 1st?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2010)

fierce said:


> I know - I just couldn't resist the the thought that we had become a republic. Shouldn't it be Jimmy the 6th and 1st?



Nope. I'm an Englishman! ;-) (and a republican too as it happens)


----------



## Barbelier (5 Jul 2010)

GregCollins said:


> mines getting black guards in the Autumn as too many trips along the South Downs Way have *finally destroyed the originals and the zips ties now holding them on look naff and are an accident waiting to happen*. Tortec Reflectors will be the way I'm going.



Greg
Your welcome to have mine if they are any use to you. They're just sitting in the garage in the box of "keep it just in case bits" and are in almost mint condition. The black SKS Chromoplastic guards I put on mine are as solid as a rock.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2010)

Barbelier said:


> Greg
> Your welcome to have mine if they are any use to you. They're just sitting in the garage in the box of "keep it just in case bits" and are in almost mint condition. The black SKS Chromoplastic guards I put on mine are as solid as a rock.




A kind offer but I'll decline if I may, any original style replacements would end up needing the zip ties fairly sharpish. I really ought to stick to tarmac!


----------

